# Betta Myths



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey, guys, it's been a while since I posted a thread. I am doing a video on Betta Myths that will be coming out Next Friday (March 3rd). Currently, I have down some initial facts and will be addressing tank size and clean water. What other betta myths should I address?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A couple of things, please! (*cough* more than a couple... *cough*)

- Bettas are NOT coldwater fish. They need heaters!

- Bettas do NOT prefer tightly confined spaces and will NOT "freak out" or die in larger containers.

- Bettas kept in vases will NOT survive by eating the plant's roots; feeding and cleaning IS needed since this is NOT a self-sustaining environment.

- Bettas do NOT bubblenest if they are happy. 

- Bettas are NOT completely unsuitable community fish!

- A male and female betta can NOT be housed together as mates in the same tank.

(got ideas from Betta Care 101 - Myth vs. Reality Page 1)


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks! I will have to add those.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

They can live on plant roots.
Just feed them anything. They only live about 6 months anyway.
The PETA web page says that bettas are known by their bright colors and their long, flowing fins... and like all fish, they are happiest in the wild, where they belong.
Just put them in the 10-G with the goldfish.
They'll die in anything larger than a half-gallon.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettas are best without moving water

Don't put a betta in anything over 5 gallons

Keep bettas by themselves at all cost

Bettas don't live long

Just a few off the top of my head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Bettas live in puddles

Bettas live for 6 months

Bettas can't have filters

Bettas don't need heaters (although if you live in florida they might not XD)


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's one I just heard, the betta splendens are wild caught. (The people in my lfs, I swear)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There are still wild Betta splendens. But obviously if they are saying that about a HM for example, they would be lying.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

The question the woman asked is, "Is this betta wild caught?" *raises double tail (I think) betta and shows employee*

Response "Of course. All of our Bettas are wild caught!"

My silent response *Face palm*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha then yes, they are definitely not telling the truth there. 

I just didn't know if you meant that having a wild Betta splendens was a complete impossibility.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh no lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

KaderTheAnt said:


> Here's one I just heard, the betta splendens are wild caught. (The people in my lfs, I swear)


Oh my gosh. That sounds dreamy! 


Can you please ask them exactly where I can see them in wild? I would LOVE to see a pond or river or wherever they say rainbow colors of fish are swimming around. Since they live in shallow water, I don't even need to dive. Ah, it would be betta lovers' dream vacation destination. **wink wink**


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are the ten myths I will be talking about:
1. Bettas come from dirty mud puddles, therefore the need no filtration
2. Because they live in puddles, they cannot live in tanks larger than 5 gallons
3. Bettas eat plant roots
4. Males cannot be kept with other males
5. Bettas are not community fish
6. Bettas don’t need a heater
7. If a betta builds a bubble nest, it must be happy
8. Wild bettas are colorful with long fins
9. Bettas are not very active
10. Bettas should only be fed once or twice a week


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Oh my gosh. That sounds dreamy!
> 
> 
> Can you please ask them exactly where I can see them in wild? I would LOVE to see a pond or river or wherever they say rainbow colors of fish are swimming around. Since they live in shallow water, I don't even need to dive. Ah, it would be betta lovers' dream vacation destination. **wink wink**




I know 🤤how much would I have to pay to get to this paradise.🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone having pictures you have taken of wild bettas that I could use? I am trying to stay copyright free.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe @LittleBettaFish can help? She's the wild betta enthusiast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

CollegeBettas said:


> Here are the ten myths I will be talking about:
> 1. Bettas come from dirty mud puddles, therefore the need no filtration
> 2. Because they live in puddles, they cannot live in tanks larger than 5 gallons
> 3. Bettas eat plant roots
> ...


Males *can't* be kept with other males. Did you mean males *can* be kept with other males?

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but Wild Betta are colorful and, I believe, do have long fins. Not exaggerated as are Betta splendens, though. Maybe it should be "Betta splendens are wild-caught"?

Here's another:

Betta can't be kept with Fancy Guppies or other fish with long, flowing fins because they see them as another male Betta.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Agreed. LBF has some beautiful fish--- some that compareable to captive-bred Splendens.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

No, that's what I meant. It is my one fully true myth. That is a good idea to change the wild-caught, though. I do want to keep with just 10, but that one is very good too.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

You could change the Wild betta thing to "Petstore Bettas aren't wild caught Bettas"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ten Myths:
<<quote>> 4. Males cannot be kept with other males <<quote>>

This is stating that male Betta can be kept together and it's a myth they can't. As most people have no idea there's a difference between the Wilds and Betta splendens they will take it to mean they can keep male B. splendens together. I've seen how that turned out.

Just my opinion, but I think you would be better served to stick to myths about Betta splendens since they are the ones a vast majority of people own and make a second list for Wilds.

Sorry, my Editor's Hat making it's appearance. :dunno: Among other careers, I'm a retired newspaper and magazine editor so I tend to see all sides of a statement.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

This is what I have written for it: "Males cannot be kept with other males: This is our first true statement. Bettas were first taken from the wild sometime in the 18th century and were used in fighting. In the mid-19th century betta fighting was very popular and even endorsed by the King of Thailand. Today, betta fights are not as popular and bettas are bred for color and tail type rather than their fighting abilities. But, because they were originally bred for fighting, bettas in the aquarium are typically more aggressive than in the wild and cannot be kept together."

I also change the wild Betta to "Pet Store Bettas are wild caught".


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

ok im confused why cant bettas be in anything over 5 gal. im planning to put my giant hm in a 20 gal planted tank. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No, that's the myth. They can; some people think they will "freak out" or die, but they won't. Go ahead with the 20!


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

awsome thanks.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's one I've heard off of someone else's video about Betta Myths.


They can live in the little cup that came from the store


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if this would be any help but I've heard that certain tail types of bettas are more aggressive than bettas of another tail type. I'm not sure if its true or not though.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Fishingforcats said:


> I'm not sure if this would be any help but I've heard that certain tail types of bettas are more aggressive than bettas of another tail type. I'm not sure if its true or not though.




I wouldn't say more aggressive.. some tail types make it easier to be aggressive though. I'd much rather put a long finned male in a community tank than a plakat because two thing can happen with a long finned male that won't happen with a plakat 
1. Longer fins tire him out easily 
2. Longer fins make it harder to chase someone (long fins have a lot a drag to them)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fishingforcats said:


> I'm not sure if this would be any help but I've heard that certain tail types of bettas are more aggressive than bettas of another tail type. I'm not sure if its true or not though.


Total myth. I've had every caudal type in my community tanks and none have shown more aggression than the other. It's personality and breeding, not caudal type, that determine aggression


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I've never heard that one. I've heard different tail types are more susceptible to different diseases.
Also, the video is one and up for upload. It is coming out tomorrow.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

CollegeBettas said:


> I've never heard that one. I've heard different tail types are more susceptible to different diseases.
> Also, the video is one and up for upload. It is coming out tomorrow.


That's a myth, too. :-(


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I figured, since tail type shouldn't affect that.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Bettas do not need clean water since they live in dirty puddles in the wild. 

I read this, on yahoo, yesterday... "
Betta's aren't very friendly and nice fish.. they tend to want to be alone in a one gallon tank. An air pump is not needed because they go to the surface to grab a gulp of air and go back underwater to circulate it in and out there gills. 

Source(s): I had a betta for a while. 
Caitlyn · 5 years ago"

I really feel sorry for her fish.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

CollegeBettas said:


> I've never heard that one. I've heard different tail types are more susceptible to different diseases.
> 
> Also, the video is one and up for upload. It is coming out tomorrow.




This is a bit debatable.. I've had more issues with swim bladder on my one double tail then I've had with any other betta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Double tails actually are more prone to swim bladder and bloating because of their different body shape. It's not as long as other bettas.

Also, they say that crowntails are more susceptible to fin issues like rot, torn fins, and biting, but I haven't experienced these issues any more with my crowntail than my other tail types.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

KaderTheAnt said:


> This is a bit debatable.. I've had more issues with swim bladder on my one double tail then I've had with any other betta.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As noted, this is because of their abnormal body shape.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

This video went live a couple hours ago, you can watch it here:


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Lovely video! Informative and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Subbed. <3


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

ThatFishThough, I thought bettas DID bubblenest when happy?


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I think thats a myth. Whenever Ive seen bettas on cups at stores that will make bubble nests. I wouldnt be happy living in a cup though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

AquaticGhosts said:


> ThatFishThough, I thought bettas DID bubblenest when happy?


Fish do not have emotions like we do. They experience basic needs: shelter, food, and reproduction. We call a fish "happy" when they are settled, showing their true colors and wanting to mate. This does not mean the fish is necessarily feeling happy in the sense that we would be happy. What it means is that their two other basic needs have been met so far and so they are working on the third.


----------



## AquaticGhosts (Jan 16, 2017)

Ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

AquaticGhosts said:


> ThatFishThough, I thought bettas DID bubblenest when happy?


Sorry; didn't see this (and it's probably already been addressed, oh well.) Bubblenests are a sign of sexual maturity in males, though some females have been known to build them.

ETA: Yep. Lil, I gotta get used to having you back! It's a good thing, though!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Love your video!!!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you so much! Another video will be out tomorrow.


----------



## antant26 (Jan 3, 2017)

I heard from someone that you don't have to clean a betta's bowl if it has a plant in it. I don't even know where that came from, and so much to disprove it.


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Betta myths are the I was introduced to fish keeping. A sales associate told my mom that a betta would live in a vase with a plant and that they would eat the roots. That betta would live there for months. Eventually I moved him to a bowl with a heater (which isn't much better). It wasn't until we got a new betta (the other one had past), is when I got him his own tank. I'm been upgrading and slowly branching out to keep other fish (doing more research first) but I will always have a soft spot for bettas.


----------

